# Libellen 2020



## Rhz69 (28. Apr. 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

einer muss ja auch mit den __ Libellen anfangen. Nachdem ich neulich schon meine erste frisch geschlüpfte (am 7.April) unter 2019 gezeigt habe, traue ich mich das Bild noch mal vergrössert hier hinzustellen. Ich bin mir jetzt sehr sicher, das es
  

sich um die __ frühe Adonislibelle handelt. Sie ist nämlich vor einer Woche wieder aufgetaucht. Diesmal schöner gefärbt und mit Partner. 
  
Dann kam am Wochenende noch ein Blaupfeil, aber der war zu schnell für mich. Wenn man wie ich eigentlich keine Ahnung hat kann man sehr schön auf der Seite Libellen.TV nachschauen, da wusste ich dann auch dass für die Adonislibelle der April schon OK ist. Das haben die beiden auch gut gemacht. Zwei Spatzeneltern füttern grade bei mir im Garten und sammeln die frisch geschlüpften Libellen von den Stängeln. 

viele Grüsse

Rüdiger


----------



## Deuned (9. Juni 2020)

*Metamorphose:*


----------



## feengarten (9. Juni 2020)

Habe die Schönheit vor dem Regen noch auf die Terrasse geholt damit sie nicht knittert


----------



## Dothee (9. Juni 2020)

Schon eine "Wahnsinnsbauart"- unsere verschiedenen Insekten...♡ bei mir am Tümpel ist leider noch keine Libelle sichtbar eingezogen ..im Miniminibecken mit 100 Litern,dass schon seit 10Jahren irgendwo "unsichtbar" eingegraben ist sind aber schon zig __ Libellen geschlüpft. Hat jemand eine Ahnung, wie lange es geht, bis sich Libellen bemerkbar machen oder von was ihr Kommen abhängt?


----------



## Ls650tine (11. Juni 2020)

In meiner kleinsten Pfütze, für die __ Zwergseerose, ist die erste Libelle in diesem Jahr geschlüpft. 
In der 500 ltr. Schale dauert es noch ein bisschen, da sind ca. 10 Stück am Start, mal sehen, ob ich die auch fototechnisch "einfangen" kann


----------



## Marion412 (12. Juni 2020)

Heute konnte ich die 1. Libelle bei der Eiablage beobachten
.


----------



## ina1912 (13. Juni 2020)

Eine __ königslibelle?


----------



## Marion412 (13. Juni 2020)

ina1912 schrieb:


> Eine __ königslibelle?


Ich vermute ja. Sie hat aber nicht nur an abgestorbenen Pflanzenteile, sondern an mehreren Stängel ihre Eier abgelegt.


----------



## ina1912 (13. Juni 2020)

Eigentlich dachte ich, dass sie nur auf krebsscheren spezialist ist... bei mir ist sie verschwunden, seit die krebsscheren verschwunden sind.


----------



## Deuned (14. Juni 2020)

Was man mit dem Teleobjektiv so alles entdeckt:


----------



## Sonnengruesser (14. Juni 2020)

ina1912 schrieb:


> Eigentlich dachte ich, dass sie nur auf krebsscheren spezialist ist


Nö, das ist die Azurjungfer. Königslibellen sind auch hier schon einige geschlüpft und sind auch schon wieder welche am Eier ablegen.


----------



## Rhz69 (19. Juni 2020)

Hallo,
ich habe auch noch zwei erwischt. es fliegt auch noch eine knallrote herum, mal schauen. Bei mir sind es jetzt aber weniger, ich habe ein Spatzenpaar, die haben entdeckt, dass das prima Futter für die kleinen ist und haben jeden morgen die frisch geschlüpften angesammelt, bevor sie richtig __ fliegen konnten. Na ja, Spatzen gibt es auch nicht mehr so viele. Das die __ Libellen fangen, war mir aber neu, habe vor ein paar Tagen erst gelernt, dass man junge Spatzen, die aus dem Nest gefallen sind nicht mit Körnern sondern mit Mehlwürmern füttern soll. (Wasser geben soll man ihnen auch nicht, das würde in die Lunge kommen).

viele Grüße

Rüdiger


----------



## Marion412 (19. Juni 2020)

Meine 2 von heute Mittag .

       

Gerade bei __ Libellen TV nachgesehen. 
Ich tippe mal auf ein Plattbauchpärchen, das Weibchen hat wahrscheinlich seine Eier abgelegt. Stippte immer wieder kurz mit dem Hinterteil ins Wasser.


----------



## Dothee (22. Juni 2020)

Ich denke, es ist eine __ Plattbauchlibelle, oder? Vermutlich ist sie mit dem Wasser zur Erstbefüllung vom nahe gelegenen Tümpel mitgewandert und vor 2 Tagen habe ich sie entdeckt- doch sie sitzt nur da und schaut...habt ihr eine Idee wann die gute Lady flugfähig wird?


----------



## feengarten (22. Juni 2020)

Ja es ist eine __ Plattbauchlibelle sieht auch schon sehr fertig aus vielleicht ist sie bei ihrem ersten Flug dort gelandet und ruht sich aus


----------



## Marion412 (25. Juni 2020)

Flugverkehr ist im Moment zwar kaum am Flughafen , an meinem Teich um so mehr.
Von dieser Sorte sind duzende geschlüpft , überall liegen oder kleben die leeren Hüllen.
   

Dann konnte ich noch diese Schönheiten einfangen


----------



## Rhz69 (27. Juni 2020)

die Farbe von diesen Feuerlibellen finde ich ja immer wieder klasse.


----------



## Turbochris (29. Juni 2020)

Hallo,

möchte auch ein paar meiner Libellenfotos einstellen...

                

Viele Grüße

Christian


----------



## Eva-Maria (30. Juni 2020)

Moin zusammen,
bis dato hält es sich mit __ Libellen sehr in Grenzen dieses Jahr...
vor einigen Tagen hatte ich jedoch mal Glück... eine weibliche Blauflügel-Prachtlibelle
 

Habe ich bisher hier noch nie gesehen, daher freute es mich umso mehr!


----------



## Ls650tine (3. Juli 2020)

Ich habe zu wenig Stängel im Teich und ich hab wieder eine erwischt 
   

LG Tine


----------



## Pysur (3. Juli 2020)

Ich habe frühs auch eine Königin entdeckt, allerdings mit Knick im Flügel. Sie ist damit aber ganz normal abgehoben. 

  

LG


----------



## Marion412 (14. Juli 2020)

Gestern ruhte sich ein älteres Weibchen auf dem Sonnensegel aus


----------



## jolantha (18. Juli 2020)

Es hat ca. 2 Stunden gedauert, bis sie die Flügel geöffnet hat.


----------



## Marion412 (22. Juli 2020)

Jetzt brauche ich mal euer Fachwissen. 
Seit 2 Tagen habe ich hier eine Libelleninvasion, dutzende  kleine __ Libellen , sitzen an den Halmen und tippen mit dem Hinterteil. 
Es sieht aus als würden sie ihre Eier abwerfen, sie stechen keine Halme an oder tippen ins Wasser.
  
Diese hatte einen rötlichen Kopf


----------



## gabi (22. Juli 2020)

Hallo Marion,

ich halte das für eine Große __ Pechlibelle. Einen roten Kopf hab ich an der aber noch nie gesehen.
Die Männchen ruhen gerne auf Pflanzen im/über dem Teich. Das Wippen des Hinterleibs könnte eine Abwehrbewegung sein.


----------



## Marion412 (22. Juli 2020)

Danke, da könntest du Recht haben, die hatte ich gar nicht nachgesehen, weil groß im Namen vorkam, ist aber eine Kleinlibelle. Die Weibchen haben eine große Farbvielfalt und es gibt auch Weibchen mit roten Köpfen.


----------



## Rhz69 (25. Juli 2020)

Diese hier hat sich gewissermassen vor mein Objektiv gesetzt. Dann war es auch einfach herauszufinden, wer es ist, ein südlicher Blaupfeil.


----------



## Marion412 (5. Aug. 2020)

Könnte das eine grüne Mosaikjunkfer sein 
  
und weiß jemand was das für __ Libellen sind die eine Farbe wie Bronze haben. Konnte leider kein Foto machen


----------



## Rhz69 (6. Aug. 2020)

Hallo Marion,
 es gibt eine bronzene Prachtlibelle, es könnte auch das Weibchen der Blauflügel Prachtlibelle sein. Es gibt auch eine glänzende Binsenjungfer.
Auf dem Foto dürfte eine __ blaugrüne Mosaikjungfer sein. Ich hab dies Büchlein von __ Libellen TV, hab ich immer gerne wieder in der Hand.

Viele Grüße
 Rüdiger


----------



## Marion412 (6. Aug. 2020)

Ich schaue auch immer wieder online auf __ Libellen TV , aber manche Arten sind sich sehr ähnlich.
Ich leider keine Krebsscheren für die Mosaikjungfern.


----------



## Dothee (20. Aug. 2020)

Hallo ihr Teichler, was hab ich hier für eine hübsche neue Mitbewohnerin?


----------



## Marion412 (20. Aug. 2020)

Ich tippe mal auf die Heidelibelle . Im Moment bei mir auch sehr aktiv.


----------



## Dothee (21. Aug. 2020)

Danke Marion...hab auch noch etwas nachgelesen und denke, dass es die blutrote Heidelibelle ist...ein hübsches Wesen!


----------



## Ippo (13. Sep. 2020)

Keine Ahnung welche das sind:

  

  

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Ippo


----------



## Goldkäferchen (13. Sep. 2020)

Hallo, hier auch was von mir
LG Goldkäferchen


----------



## Vogel (14. Sep. 2020)

Auch das sieht nach einer Heidelibelle aus. Ich weiß aber nicht genau, was für eine, da gibt es so viele Unterarten...


----------

